
MS Office Online: Performance Gains from Switching to Closure Compiler - velmu
https://medium.com/web-on-the-edge/performance-gains-from-switching-to-closure-compiler-8b97b7e434e5
======
macmac
Why not just swallow your pride entirely and mention that the Closure Compiler
is a Google product. Oh well, at least they link to it.

